# Как сделать из Passive -Active Voice



## Svil

Если есть предложение в пассивном залоге, и подлежащего как такового нет, как вообще переделать предложение?
Пример. 
В системе организован алгоритм подборки исполнителей, благодаря которому в первую очередь предлагаются кандидаты, максимально подходящие для выполнения конкретного задания.
In the system algorithm of performers select is organized, through which at first the best-suited candidates for carrying out the task are proposed.
В русском варианте нет того, кто организовал алгоритм и нет того кто кандидатов предлагает.
В английском варианте, если избавляеться от пассива, я думаю так это выглядит:
In the system there is algorithm of performers select, through which at first you choose the best-suited candidates for carrying out the task.
Правильно?


----------



## Rosett

Svil said:


> В системе организован алгоритм подборки исполнителей, благодаря которому в первую очередь предлагаются кандидаты, максимально подходящие для выполнения конкретного задания.
> In the system algorithm of performers select is organized, through which at first the best-suited candidates for carrying out the task are proposed.
> ...
> В английском варианте, если избавляеться от пассива, я думаю так это выглядит:
> In the system there is algorithm of performers select, through which at first you choose the best-suited candidates for carrying out the task.
> Правильно?


Нет. Точнее, ужасно.

Ужасен и русский текст, из которого без капитальней переделки ничего путного получить на английском нельзя. Например, так:

«В систему входит алгоритм подборки исполнителей, наилучшим образом подходящих для выполнения конкретного задания и предлагаемых в первую очередь.»

Пишите проще и понятнее на собственном языке: тогда переводить будет гораздо легче.


----------



## Svil

Я русский текст не писала, мне дали задание. Получается надо сначала модернизировать на английский манер русский текст, чтобы было видно структуру, а потом переводить?


----------



## Svil

The system includes an algorithm for selecting performers that are most suitable for performing a specific task and are offered in the first place


----------



## Rosett

Svil said:


> Я русский текст не писала, мне дали задание. Получается надо сначала модернизировать на английский манер русский текст, чтобы было видно структуру, а потом переводить?


Его необходимо оптимизировать не для перевода, а для снижения избыточности.


----------



## Rosett

Svil said:


> The system includes an algorithm for selecting performers that are most suitable for performing a specific task and are offered in the first place


“The system includes/incorporates an algorithm for prioritizing candidates (which are) most suitable for a given task.”


----------



## Svil

А в скобках можно и не писать?The system includes an algorithm for prioritizing candidates  most suitable for a given task


----------



## Rosett

Svil said:


> А в скобках можно и не писать?The system includes an algorithm for prioritizing candidates  most suitable for a given task


Тогда вам меньше денег заплатят.


----------



## Svil

а почему which,  может who


----------



## Svil

Я для себя изучаю, на работу меня с такими знаниями не возьмут


----------



## Rosett

Svil said:


> а почему which,  может who


Без контекста нельзя понять, кто или что эти самые исполнители. Кандидаты в формальном контексте алгоритма программирования - объекты неодушевлённые, а посредством who вы объявляете их только человеками.


----------



## Svil

Одушевленные максимально подходящие исполнители, которые отбираются алгоритмом для заказчика.


----------



## Rosett

Svil said:


> Одушевленные максимально подходящие исполнители, которые отбираются алгоритмом для заказчика.


Такую связку необходимо делать в другом месте документа, где не трактуется сущность алгоритма. Иначе вы рискуете снизить чисто техническую сторону изложения. Тем более, что в представительской части у вас «исполнители», которых с целью грамотного описания алгоритма приходится называть формальным термином «кандидаты».


----------



## Vovan

Svil said:


> Если есть предложение в пассивном залоге, и подлежащего как такового нет, как вообще переделать предложение?


An algorithm to select performers (подлежащее) has been applied (сказуемое).
The most suitable candidates (подлежащее) are suggested (сказуемое).​В пассивном залоге может не быть субъекта, но грамматическое подлежащее - есть.


----------



## Svil

Я имела в виду другое. Это понятно, где в Passive подлежащее и сказуемое, но в Active свое подлежащее.
An algorithm to select performers (подлежащее) has been applied (сказуемое) by somebody(дополнение).
Дополнение пассива становится подлежащим актива. А вот где его взять, если в контексте оно даже не упоминается?


----------



## Vovan

Svil said:


> А вот где его взять, если в контексте оно даже не упоминается?


В редких случаях можно сказать "somebody" (при переводе вещей типа "В дверь постучали"), где-то - из соседних предложений, если актор явно указан (или даже не явно - если это предусмотрено договоренностью с заказчиком перевода). Но возникает вопрос: зачем это нужно?

В вашем случае актором является "(информационная) система" - она использует/задействует алгоритм, она же предлагает конечному пользователю варианты.


----------

